

When All You Have Is an ‘Apple Is Doomed Without Steve Jobs’ - rsandhu
http://daringfireball.net/2013/02/hammer_nail

======
general_failure
Move on. just ripping apart a blog post by some random dude.

------
simonh
I don't know why he bothered. This sort of post is the Macalope's turf.

